# ways to weigh down a chair



## Huskyfan68 (Nov 14, 2011)

I know- strange request- I have a bunch of light IKEA chairs (like for a dining room)- we are using them as props for a show- we have people standing on them for very short periods of time.... one person did not have foot in center and it tipped-- yes I know there are safety issues here but right now I need to try and solve this issue- Any way to weigh the very bottom legs of the chair to make them bottom heavy (without visually ruining the chair)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

NO!


Get a proper riser platform.


----------



## Huskyfan68 (Nov 14, 2011)

ugh really????? its part of a show and I've already expressed my concerns to the drama directors- Now I am just trying to help


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Weight won't help for tipping. You would need to widen the bottom by doing something like fasten the chair to wide plywood sheet.


----------



## Huskyfan68 (Nov 14, 2011)

thank you joe


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Those Drama directors are trying to give meaning to the phrase " BREAK A LEG".

Ask them if they would put one of their own kids, or significant other on the chair. 

A 4ft X 4ft, plywood base attached temporarily to the chair feet is a good idea, You could devise a clamping system with some of those bench clamps that work by being attached to a bench, and a C bar onto the chair leg.

ED


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Now that's a tough one, especially if the chairs are to be moved several times during the performance.
Would it be possible they could squat or kneel instead of standing.?


We are sorry ladies and gentlemen. We must interrupt this scene in order to comply with the safety rules and regulations..............


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds ugly. I have told directors many times ...it's not safe and not reasonable. Particularly when working within limited budget productions. Ultimately any stage set has to be safe for the performers and the audience. 

If the chairs don't have to move then a platform attached to the bottom of the chairs is perhaps the only way. Otherwise the chairs would need to fastened to the floor in someway. I had a case where this needed to be done once but it was near a wall. So we built a bench with a platform on top which we hid from the audience by some creative construction and painting. The bench was bolted to the stage floor 

Best answer here , is Mr Director, what to do we do when the cast is all recovering from head, back and neck injuries ?


----------

